# Questions Of The Week... (2021 week 45)



## ripjack13 (Nov 7, 2021)

This week's QotW is a combination question about workbenches....

*Do you have a mobile work bench? 
How many benches do you have?
What is the best top to use for a work bench and how do you finish it ?

If you have pictures of your workbench, please post them up too.*








**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
primates, woodticks, wood spinners, and leprechauns are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and the doc too....
One leprechaun is worth a barrel of monkeys ....


----------



## woodtickgreg (Nov 7, 2021)

This is my current work bench. It used to be about 9 or 10 feetong in my old shop. When I moved into the house I'm in now I cut it in half and made 2 workbenches out of it, 1 for the wood shop and 1 for the metal shop.



It's just 2x pine material with a clear wbp finish. It's just ok, I'm not really crazy about it and I hope to build a better bench to replace it this winter.



This is the other half of it in the metal shop. The legs are way to tall and I need to rework it but it'll be a big job to move everything to get it back out.



In my wood shop I also use my outfeed Table as a work bench. It's great for assembly and glue ups and finishing as the waxed formica top is easy to clean up and glue drips just pop right off when dry. It's also very flat.



For portable benches I have a couple old black and decker workmates that I love! I have one in the shop and one in the garage. I wish they would start making these again.


And as far as a cart I use this one I bought from Harbour freight. It's a very sturdy plastic cart and I have used it a lot. It holds a lot of weight too



Now I do have ideas in my head for what I'll call a real wood workers workbench. It will be all solid ash and very heavy. I'll probably finish it the same as I have always done my benches, just wbp. It's quick and easy to refinish if need be. I like the size of my current work bench so the new one will be similar, maybe a little narrower. My bench also houses my shop air cleaner and that will stay the same with the new bench.

Reactions: Like 1 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Nov 7, 2021)

I have built 3 benches. first was old growth fir top with red oak framework. 2nd was my hard maple top- walnut frame with big leaf panels and drawer fronts. 3rd was a live edge walnut thing for son. I love large M&T work. I have pics of 3rd bench- somewhere. My bench is excessive but I use it everyday. First bench resides in sons garage.

Reactions: Like 2 | Way Cool 2


----------



## Nature Man (Nov 7, 2021)

I have 2 very simple and cheaply made benches given to me by a friend a few years ago. They are flat surfaces that are convenient places to put things right now, mostly wood. When I get my workshop built, it is on the to do list to upgrade one of them, for sure. No pics right now. Chuck

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## 2feathers Creative Making (Nov 7, 2021)

A neighbor gave me a 4x8 yardsale table, I stuck it inside the carport and called it a day til I get a shop together.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DLJeffs (Nov 7, 2021)

Fixed bench in the garage is pretty basic - 4X4 legs, 2x6 top with a sheet of 5/8" ply wood screwed to top. I only screwed on the plywood (no glue) so I could replace it if it ever gets so scarred up that it becomes a problem. Plywood is a little soft for the top of a workbench I think but it's all I had. One good thing I did was put a short border piece along the back and sides, keeps small parts and stuff from falling behind the bench. If that happens I'd be on my belly on the floor with a flashlight trying to fish them out because this thing doesn't move.

I've posted a pic of my mobile bench before. It's made from an old cabinet shell. Top is 3/4" ply with a piece of the old Formica covered counter top on top. Like Greg said, glue and drops of finish easily scrape off. The top is solid which I like, but my fold out legs for the extension aren't solid enough for serious pounding and stuff. One good design was the overhang on one end which makes it easy to clamp stuff to the surface for working. One negative design, no vice for holding stuff in a vertical position.

Reactions: Like 4 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Sprung (Nov 7, 2021)

A mobile workbench? No. But I would like to build or buy a small mobile cart for moving pieces and parts around during projects.

I have several either benches, or surfaces that could be used as benches, in my shop. As far as best surface/top for the bench, well, I think that depends on what you're doing and there's room for different types of benches and tops in a shop.

I think every wood shop needs a good, study, solid wood bench with a thick, heavy top. I still need to do some finishing things on mine, but I'm so glad I built it.

I have another bench that is mounted to the wall and is at a perfect height for me to do small, more detailed work while standing, or sitting on a stool. It has a top of 2 layers of 3/4" plywood, trimmed out in hardwood, and a formica top.

I have a bench that I bought - one of those metal frames w/ a wood top. That has my metal vise, grinder, and Taig micro lathe on it.

My Harbor Freight Tool Box had its wheels taken off and it was put on a base I built for it. A double layer of 3/4" plywood makes for a nice top and work surface there.

I have some pictures of them in my Setting Up Shop and Workbench Build threads.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## trc65 (Nov 7, 2021)

Built Roubo workbench for hand tool work. 3" thick Douglas fir top, 4x6 for legs, about 300 lbs. 

My mobile workbenches are hollow core interior doors on sawhorses. Nothing with wheels, I'd need 8"pneumatic wheels to roll anything around on the uneven dirt floors.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Lou Currier (Nov 8, 2021)

I slapped together two cheaply made benches that can get dirty. They don't move unless I'm working on them

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 4


----------



## Mike Hill (Nov 12, 2021)

I've got 5 - sort of.

Main one is this one - but never used as workbench - just a pile-everything-on it bench. A vise, my faceting machine, ring saw, cab machine and tormek reside on top. And a bunch of my hand tools fit in it. 




Still have a couple of workmates, but have not used them in a couple of years because I bought this guy - or rather a version that was once sold by Woodcraft. Actually quite good and heavy!




But then I bought this hoss and use it regularly. It can hold carvings while carving, it can hold pipe, I can clamp in some boards and make it hold miter and table saws as well as just using it as a work top. Even used it to tie a fly on - it worked! Only downside is that it has only one height. I'm in love with it! Danged thing is heavy but there is a roller just under the Jawhorse brand that you can roll it around on. 





But then I usually use the always handy and ever-so-popular F150 Tailgate model - kinda expensive though!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Great Post 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tclem (Nov 12, 2021)

All of my benches have so much junk on them that they can’t be mobile without a tractor pushing them around

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------

